# Mystery parts from gene cafe...



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So my Gene started switching off way before hitting the target temp and annoyingly slowed the ramp to first and/or caused bean temp to drop.

I decided I needed to perform the deep clean and removed the case (hilariously difficult thanks to my mod). I remove the heating element assembly (and attached rotating plate) to get to the fan and brushed/vacuumed everything out...

When I put everything back together and turned the machine upside down to start putting the screws back in I heard something moving around inside. I thought I'd forgotten to screw one of the heating element screws in and took the case off (getting better at it by this point) to look around and found this:










There are two depressions in the lower case and two of these things. Only one of them was loose. Nothing seems to fit against them or screw into them (they aren't threaded but the small base screws fit through perfectly). Long story short they both started flopping around inside when I was putting the case together so I've removed them.

Does anybody know where they are supposed to go and what they do? Fearing explosions.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They look like they could be spacers from under the circuit board, I think they come out if you remove all the screws (which I seem to remember, you don't need to do).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I just removed the screws on the base that were necessary to remove the case. And 2 screws for the heater and 2 with washers for the fan.


----------

